# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  O Berat ç'e pate fat..

## Brari

Qyteti si relikte e së kaluarës

Artan Fuga 

03/09/2010 18:33:00 


E pamundur që gjatë verës të mos shkoj së paku një herë në Berat, qoftë edhe për të pirë një kafe në Kala. Është si një rit i vjetër që njeriut i duket se e ndjek prej disa brezash, gjyshër e stërgjyshër. Këtë radhë në veturë kam edhe tre njerëz që vijnë nga larg. 

 Për shkak të stinës së plazhit, nisem nga Durrësi herët në mëngjes. Sapo dal nga plepat, është befasuese pamja e rrugës së gjerë që të shfaqet përpara syve. Duhet të jetë me disa korsi. Një nga miqtë më pyet: Përse nuk ka viza të bardha që të dallohen korsitë? I gëzuar nga ajo që shoh, i përgjigjem, më duket pak me një lloj inati, që më shumë është padurim: Besoj se do tu vijë radha edhe atyre, nuk e sheh që është një rrugë ende në ndërtim? Normalisht nuk duhej as të na lejonin të kalonim këtej! 

 Më vjen për të qeshur për veten se është një sjellje gati fëmijërore kjo imja. Nuk dua të ma shajnë rrugën, sikur të ishte imja. Mu duk sikur desha ti thosha: Prit se edhe vizat do ti kesh! 

 Në fakt, kjo historia e vizimeve nëpër rrugë është bërë tërkuzë. Ka edhe rrugë që janë prej kohësh në përdorim, ku vijat e bardha janë shuar. Është njësoj sikur të mos ketë tabela shenjash nëpër rrugë. Se vizat e bardha janë edhe ato shenja qarkullimi rrugor, jo vertikale si tabelat, por horizontale. Po, kujt i thua se?, - thotë ai tjetri. - Mos u lodh kot, nuk dëgjon njeri! 

 Surpriza e rrugës bëhet edhe më befasuese kur sheh se ka edhe rrugë anësore, dytësore, ku qarkullojnë nevojtarët lokalë, ata që vijnë rrotull me veturat e tyre nëpër plazh. Targa nga Kosova, nga Maqedonia, nga Italia, nga Gjermania etj. Duket sikur gjithë bota është mbledhur këtu. Të studiohet ajo që solli emigracioni i djemve dhe i vajzave, i burrave dhe i grave të Shqipërisë në këto njëzet vjet - do të ishte një ndërmarrje kolosale me të cilën mund të justifikohej për punën që do të bënte jo më një institut kërkimesh, por edhe vetë Akademia e Shkencave. Një ministri për emigrimin nuk do të ishte aspak një luks. Është sektori më i rëndësishëm i jetës së vendit, megjithëse ndodhet jashtë vendit. 

 Ata që shkojnë për të blerë ndonjë shalqi a ca domate në plazh, duke përdorur autoveturën, nuk e pengojnë më qarkullimin në segmentin Plepa - Kavajë. Më në fund, një gjë e mençur. Nga anash, djathtas, majtas, të parakalojnë vetura që ecin me shpejtësi sikur rruga të ishte në përdorim prej disa vjetësh dhe jo sikur ndodhesh në një kantier ndërtimi ku shpejtësia është shumë e kufizuar. Ka disa që as radhën e makinave që qarkullojnë disi ngeshëm nuk e durojnë. Duan të ecin shpejt. Nuk kuptohet se ku venë dhe çfarë i pret me kaq ngut? 

 Një miku im dikur në një stacion metroje perëndimore më pati thënë: Shihi si vrapojnë të shkretët! Duan të shkojnë sa më shpejt nëpër shtëpitë e tyre këtë mbrëmje si të gjitha të tjerat, - thoshte duke parë njerëzit që gati vraponin për të kapur trenat e shpejtë. Dhe e di se çfarë bëjnë pastaj, pasi arrijnë atje ku duan? - më pyet duke qeshur. - Shkojnë në shtëpi dhe shtrihen në divan për të parë pak televizor. Qeshte. 

 Disa ngasin në rrugët që ende nuk janë shtruar, janë vetëm të mbuluara me zall. Ngrenë pas një pluhur të çmendur që i bën të duken si tigra që çajnë përpara në shkretëtirë. Aq pluhur ngrenë pas. 

 Pas Lushnjës, rruga e humbet gjallërinë. Mbaron pista e gjerë dhe bashkë me të edhe gjallëria që e shoqëron udhëtimin nga Durrësi deri te kthesa kur duhet të marrësh rrugën për në Berat në të dalë të Lushnjës. 

 Rruga është bërë në fakt një qytet në lëvizje. Rreth saj janë afruar shtëpitë e banimit. Pothuajse të gjitha të reja. Restorante, hotele, kafene, njësi tregtare, magazina, pa fund magazina, punishte të llojeve të ndryshme, servise makinash, gjithçka. Ka nga të gjitha. Zotëria ka dalë te porta e shtëpisë së tij dhe na propozon ti blejmë mollët e bahçes. Të shijshme, biologjike, të reja, plot lëng të bardhë. 

 Rruga që të çon në Berat të duket sikur të merr frymën. Ka mbetur aq e trishtë sa të vjen keq për të. Dikur dukej si të gjitha të tjerat, kalonin gjithfarësoj maunesh, veturash, kamionësh. Parku i Urës Vajgurore ka qenë gjigand për kohën. Tani duket si rrugë fshati, ndoshta më keq po ta krahasosh me rrjetin tjetër të rrugëve të reja. Gropat janë munduar tia kurojnë si plagët e Gjergj Elez Alisë, por duket që nuk është e mundur plotësisht. Motra kuron dhe bajlozi godet përsëri çdo ditë me tokmakë gomash makine.

 Anash rrugës kanë mbirë ferra e barishte që jo rrallë pengojnë edhe hapësirat e këndvështrimit. Dy policë që qëndrojnë poshtë një hije peme, aty afër Lapardhasë, na bëjnë me dorë një shenjë që do të thotë në gjuhën universale: Uleni shpejtësinë, jeni shpejt! Janë humanë në mënyrën si sillen, kam dëshirë që shenjën e tyre ta lexoj edhe sikur kanë pak turp për gjendjen e rrugës. Duket sikur thonë: Uleni shpejtësinë, nuk e shihni sa e ngushtë dhe e vjetër është rruga. Ah, përsëri rruga.

 Nuk e di se çfarë lidhjeje ka, por pa lidhje nuk është. Edhe shtëpitë e banimit këtej mes kodrave të buta të ultësirës myzeqare i kanë qëndruar disi larg rrugës. Ose më mirë, nuk i janë afruar me atë dashuri sikurse i janë ngjitur aksit rrugor shtëpitë femërore në Kavajë, Gosë, Rrogozhinë. Sa më e gjerë rruga, sa më shpejt qarkullojnë automjetet atje, aq më e fortë fusha e gravitacionit të saj për shtëpitë e banimit, punishtet. 

 Rruga e madhe është një qytet me një formë të re, jo me qendër e në formë rrethi, por i zgjatur si drejtëz. Këto rrugë janë qytete të reja. Nuk lidhin qytetet, por formojnë qytete të reja. Kanali lidhëz midis qendrave urbane, bëhet një realitet urban edhe më i rëndësishëm sesa vetë qendra urbane që e lidh me të tjerat. Qytete të gjatë pa emër. Kanë nevojë për emra këto rrugë. Rruga është më e rëndësishme sesa qyteti, jam i bindur edhe në planin social, por edhe në atë ekonomik. Përreth rrugës mblidhen njerëzit aktivë, ata që punojnë, aventurierët në kuptim e mirë të fjalës, ata që e ndërtojnë lirisht jetën e tyre, që nuk presin që kriza tu bjerë në kokë si molla Ajnshtajnit për të bërë pastaj zbulimin: Uuu, po unë qenkam në krizë!

 Në qytet ka shumë të papunë, që rrinë gjithë ditën duke bërë sehir, duke u përgjumur. Pjesa më e madhe bën kot, në fakt nuk dëshiron të punojë. Më mirë luan bixhoz ose domino te cepi i rrugës. 

 Kriza e sotme në botë është, në fakt, kriza e qytetit të madh. Dikur ka qenë me kuptim qyteti se ishte vend mbrojtës, ishte kështjella e senjorit që në rast lufte i hapte portat për mburojë edhe për fshatarët rreth saj. Ishte detyra e tij. Kot nuk ia paguanin taksat. Po, më pas. Zonë industriale, sepse mentaliteti i vjetër e quante qytet zonën industriale. Ishte qytet çdo qendër e banuar që nuk ishte fshat. Por, tani edhe industria është reduktuar shumë. Botë globale. Por, edhe sikur të jetë, me mjetet e sotme të komunikimit nuk ka arsye që industria të jetë vetëm në qytet. Mund të jetë edhe në zonën rurale. Qyteti nuk është më industrial, fshati nuk është më vetëm hapësirë bujqësore, quhet zonë rurale. Çfarë mbeti sot nga funksioni i dikurshëm i qytetit që mund të bëhet vetëm në qytet? 

 Asgjë. 

 Qyteti mbeti në histori si vend i zotërinjve të rrethuar nga rajatë. Me detyrim ishte qendër. Por, kur demokracia e shprishi këtë marrëdhënie, çfarë mbeti nga qyteti që medoemos mund të jetë vetëm në qytet? 

 Në qytet sot, sikurse thotë miku im Filip Harenger, nuk ka njerëz se ka punë, por ka punë sepse ka njerëz. Ata i shërbejnë njeri tjetrit. Ti më qeth, unë të mësoj fëmijët, unë të mësoj fëmijët, ti më hekuros rrobat, ti më hekuros rrobat, unë shkruaj libra që ti lexosh pas darke, e kështu pa fund i bëjmë shërbime njëri-tjetrit. Të gjithë jemi bërë tregtarë, të gjithë jemi bërë klientë. Kioska pa fund nëpër lagje. Unë vij blej te kioska jote, ti vjen blen te kioska ime. Të dy palët kemi iluzionin se po fitojmë. Ti fiton paratë e mia, kurse unë fitoj paratë e tua. Absurd komplet. 

 Te Ura Vajgurore ka radhë makinash. Një ekip punëtorësh po bën riparime në të. I shoh me adhurim, ndonëse nuk kanë vendosur asnjë shenjë për kanalet që kanë hapur. Po të mos kesh kujdes, dy gomat anësore mund të gremisen aty brenda. Hajde mo, mos e vrit mendjen, prandaj është e bukur Shqipëria, sepse në çdo çast mund të të ndodhin gjëra të papritura. Nuk je i mbrojtur si një fëmijë foshnjë që e marrin hopa. Fundja, kije mendjen kur drejton veturën, mos fli gjumë!

 Te anët e rrugëve, restorante që të ftojnë të hash mish të pjekur qengji, zogj pule në tavë - propozon dikush tjetër në një tabelë që është e dukshme që larg. Por, nuk qëndrojmë, se duam që drekën ta hamë në Berat. Dikush më pat thënë se në një lokal atje mund të gjesh edhe përshesh me gjel deti. Përshesh me gjel deti në stinë të verës? Nisemi për në Berat pa mëdyshje. E di që mjeku do të më thotë: Mos e ha, ka kolesterol, por unë dua vetëm ta shoh dhe ti nuhas aromën, vetëm kaq, pa e prekur. Le ta hanë të tjerët.  

 Shtëpitë në këtë copë rrugë janë në ndërtim e sipër. Më pak krenare se ato që shohim anash rrugës së gjerë Durrës - Lushnjë ku çdo gjë duket se ka kaluar, por ajo kriza për të cilën flitet jo se jo. Kriza është fenomen parazitizmi i qytetit. Sa më larg qytetit aq më pak në krizë. Ata që ikin më larg punojnë më shumë. Emigrantët, pastaj këta që i ikin qyteteve dhe vijnë buzë rrugës, në fund të fjeturit e qendrave urbane. Buzërrugorët, qytetarë të rinj, i kanë të gjitha, edhe rrugën, edhe mjetet qarkulluese, edhe tregtinë buzë shtëpisë, edhe punojnë në punishte ngjitur, por kanë edhe nga një copë tokë afër që nuk i le pa gjë në fruta e zarzavate, vezë, mish. I kanë të gjitha. Përse fshat është ky? Nuk e di se çfarë bëjnë sociologët me klasifikimin rural - urban në kësi rastesh. Po të kisha qenë unë, do të ngarkoja një studim për ti klasifikuar qendra më vete, periurbane, qytete rrugore. 

 Rruga për në Berat të ngjall trishtim. Eci po aq shpejt sa edhe më parë kur vozisja në rrugën e madhe, nuk e di a bën ta quaj autostradë. Eci shpejt jo se kam uri dhe dua të jem në një restorant beratas para orës 13 e 30, por sikur kështu ia fsheh vetes se udhëtoj mbi një xhade të ngushtë, si rrugë qorre, gropa-gropa, e braktisur. Ja, e mirë është rruga, shpejt po ecim! Por, ndiej se pasagjerët e mi nuk janë të qetë, ndonëse nuk bëzajnë. 

 Tej duket Tomori gjigand, flas për bektashizmin shqiptar, këtë fe aq interesante, sa unikale, aq edhe humane. Çfarë roli të madh ka luajtur në tolerancën dhe atdhedashurinë shqiptare! 

 Njëherë ua tregoj miqve se e kam fotografuar Tomorin, duke qenë në plazh. Nuk e di se si mu shfaq. Si një vizion. Nuk ju gënjej. Baba Tomori dukej me borën në kreshtën e tij qartë si një spektër. Nuk besoni? E fotografova dhe e kam në fotografi. Duket qartë në foto edhe pista Iliria e plazhit, edhe më tej Baba Tomori, sikur të ishte aty pranë. Po mos e kisha në fotografi, do të thosha se kam qenë në delir. Ka qenë data 25 gusht. Njeri nga pasagjerët e mi më thotë: Të besoj plotësisht. Mos ki frikë se po bën ndonjë herezi. Nuk je në delir. Ka ditë kur avujt e ujit krijojnë mirazhe pas mirazhesh dhe sjellin fare para syve tanë realitete që ndodhen shumë larg. Kjo mund të ketë ndodhur. 

 Ah, - gati sa nuk bërtas, - sa do të doja të kishte ndodhur kështu. Ne hyjnizojmë natyroren që nuk e shpjegojmë dot. Por edhe natyralizojmë hyjnoren që nuk e kuptojmë dot. Njësoj. Si një vajtje-ardhje Durrës - Berat e kthim. Një ditë te Lana në Tiranë do të fotografoj edhe majën e Kilimanxharos. Kushedi nga çfarë mirazhesh afruar. 

 Rruga për në Berat është edhe si një varrezë. Pa fund pllaka në përkujtim të atyre që kanë humbur jetën aty, buzë rrugës, them se janë të aksidentuar, nuk dua të mendoj për marrëzinë e vitit 1997. 

 Në Berat futesh duke folur pak për Mao Ce Dunin nëse je në makinë qoftë edhe vetëm me një njeri të huaj. Një pjesë e njësive ekonomike në hyrje të Beratit ose janë braktisur, ose e kanë rrudhur shumë aktivitetin e tyre. Por, sot, nuk është më si dje. Nuk ka asnjë arsye që ca makina tisazhi, vere a reçelrash të jenë vetëm në qytet. Mund të jenë fare mirë edhe në zonën rurale. Shyqyr që janë aty akoma, se kështu Berati merr pak frymë ekonomikisht, por frika se një ditë mund të shtegtojnë diku gjetkë, fare lehtë, më shqetëson. 

 Rrugët janë të pastra. Njerëz ka pak në atë orë të drekës. Flenë beratasit në drekë, në mos flenë, një të shtriqur në kanape pa i hequr këpucët, edhe ajo bën mirë edhe për të tretur paksa gjellën me yndyrë shumë, por edhe për të qenë më të freskët pastaj pasdite, në aksham, kur dielli të bjerë. Veturat janë të rralla në atë orë, ndonëse qyteti numëron shumë prej tyre. 

 Te holli i hotelit ku shpresoja të gjeja përsheshin me gjel deti, dy djem të rinj janë ulur në kolltukë, me shapka plastike, pantallona treçerekëshe, duken indiferentë dhe tymosin cigare. Tavlla e duhanit në tavolinë është plot e përplot me bishta cigaresh. Jo këtu, - më përgjigjen, - shko te ai lokali tjetër, atje hahet mirë!

 Përballë një lokal i hipur mbi çardakun e një shtëpie karakteristike beratase. Poshtë kalasë. Nga tarraca shihet lumi. Një kope delesh mërzen në hijen që bën këmba gjigande e urës. Lumi rrjedh si fije e hollë. Ku është Osumi këtë verë? Do të kthehet përsëri në dimër. Mos kini merak. Bariu qëndron në hijen e këmbës tjetër të urës. Përballë deleve. I sheh përballë. Tre qenër shumë elegantë vijnë vërdallë me xhelozi deleve. Asnjëra nuk ka të drejtë të largohet. Aty me shoqet. 

 Menyja është zhgënjyese. Nuk ka asgjë nga kuzhina e famshme beratase. Sallatë greke e shpifur, biftek standard. As ëmbëlsira beratase. Të paktën sa për tu marrë pak erë. Jo për ti ngrënë. 

 Më pas kuptoj se kam gabuar. Pronari i kafesë në Kala më thotë: Po përse nuk durove o i uruar? Të kishe ardhur te unë, ke lakror, byrek me qumësht, speca e domate të mbushura, patëllxhanë imam bajalldi, ça do tjetër zotrote? 

 Vetëm dua të di a gjenden, por nuk dua ti ha, - i them duke marrë në dorë gotën me lëng thane të ftohtë që më ka sjellë. 

 Se mos je në internet ti! - e ngacmoj

 Nuk kam dashur vetë, - më thotë gjithë seriozitet. - Ku ka internet më të mirë se fjala gojë më vesh. Ka turistë që vijnë këtu te unë vetëm me të dëgjuar. Vitin tjetër do të vish të flesh në Kala. E di unë. Nuk rri ti! Po i bëj gati ca dhoma si hoteli. Flemë me batanije këtu. Ajri i pastër. Odat janë të freskëta. Natën mbulohemi me kuverta tani në mes të këtij gushti të nxehtë. 

 Por, kjo ndodhi erdhi më pas. Poshtë në qytet në fillim mërzitem nga varfëria kulinare që konstatoj. E ku pa? Në Berat. Por, pastaj kuptoj. Nuk ka klientë. Përse duhet gatuar në mënyrë të veçantë? Beratasit mblidhen në shtëpitë e tyre për drekë. Si familjarë të mirë. Udhëtarë që do të vinin nga Përmeti apo do të shkonin në Përmet nuk ka ose ka shumë pak. Përse do ta zinin veshin me dorën e anës tjetër, rreth e qark kokës. Po për në Skrapar? Autobusët i pashë, preferojnë të ndalojnë për ti drekuar udhëtarët në restorantet buzë rrugës aty nga Poshnja, a më parë, atje ku propozohet mish i pjekur. Ka edhe hije. Parkohet edhe më lehtë. Por, ndoshta edhe negociatat mes pronarëve të këtyre restoranteve dhe shoferëve të autobusëve janë më të lehta atje.

 Gurët e sokakut që ngjitet gjarpërues drejt kalasë janë të nxehtë. Sa mirë që e mbyllëm drekën me nga një sallatë greke, se po të kishim ngrënë përshesh me kaposh deti nuk do të ngjiteshim dot. Përreth askush nuk flet. Unë kam gjithmonë të drejtë. 

 Rrugët e Kalasë janë përgjithësisht të pastra. Kalldrëmi nuk është mbajtur keq. Reziston. Por, nëse shtëpitë e Mangalemit përballë duken se kanë filluar të mirëmbahen, ato brenda kalasë lenë për të dëshiruar. Sa porta shtëpish të mbyllura me dry. Prej kohës se mbi dryna ka fije merimangash. Ndjek pas një kalorës që hyn te Porta e Kalasë me një kalë të bardhë. Sapo i ka hipur aty duke e vendosur njërën këmbë mbi një sofa dhe hop mbi kurriz të kalit. Soj beu. Gurët e sokakut ushtojnë nën thundrën e kalit të bardhë. 

 Veç maceve që shëtisin të qeta nëpër rrugicat e ngushta, kafshë janë vetëm dy mushka, njëra e lidhur pas një shtylle telefoni, ngjitur me muret e jashtme të kalasë. Tjetra është duke pirë ujë në një kovë të madhe. Është e bukur si ndonjë zonjë e brishtë, por e sertë. Nuk të lejon ti afrohesh. As për ta përkëdhelur pak. Eshtë imja, - thotë një burrë i zeshkët, miqësor, kur e pyesim. - Punoj për mirëmbajtjen e Kalasë, e ngarkoj me gurë. Më ndihmon shumë. 

 Ku e ke shtëpinë e pyes? 

 Atje tej - dhe më tregon me dorë tutje në drejtim të jug-lindjes, andej nga Uznova. Që andej vij 

 Ke veturë, me çfarë vjen që atje larg? 

 Me këtë! - dhe u bie me pëllëmbë vitheve të mushkës së sertë. E kam zili. 

 Të gjitha shtëpi me nga dy e tre kate andej nga tregon ai. Dikur plaku banonte në një bërrakë, - shton sa për tu shpjeguar. 

 Ngjitemi më tej drejt majës së Kalasë. Nuk ka asnjë tabelë për të qenë që të tregojë a të japë shpjegime për muret, kthinat, rrënojat e ndërtesave. Veç nja dy pllaka që tregojnë emra rrugësh. Një minare xhamie e prerë përgjysmë si me sharrë. Nuk kuptohet se çfarë është. Dikush thotë se është oxhak fabrike. Në gjendje të keqe. 

 Pak shitës ambulantë që shesin vogëlima artistike si kudo. Të njëjtat i gjen edhe në plazhin e Durrësit, edhe në Krujë, edhe në Sarandë. Nuk ke nevojë të shkosh gjithandej. Monumentet kulturore janë të gjitha të mbyllura, muzeu, kishat. Ndofta është orë dreke dhe kanë pushim. 

 Kalofshi mirë!

 Në një qytet turistik kjo është veçantia. Atje punohet kur të tjerët pushojnë. Jo të gjithë popujt e durojnë këtë sfidë psikologjike. Ti shërbejnë tjetrit me përunjësi, por edhe me dinjitet, të punojnë në mes të vapës kur pushuesit freskohen në hije. Popujt barazimtarë këtë e kanë të vështirë ta gëlltisin. Ju duket poshtëruese. 

 Përballë hyrjes së sheshit të një prej pjesëve të kalasë, një zonjë rreth të pesëdhjetave ka vendosur disa shtroja dhe mbi to ka vendosur objektet që propozon ti blini. 

 Mos më thuaj se së paku njërin djalë nuk e ke në Greqi, në emigracion, - i them. 

  Gabove, e kam në Itali, - ma kthen me të qeshur. - Ja, fëmijën e tij kam në krah.

 Ti rrojë!

 Rrofsh!

 Punon?

 Ku të punoj?! Dikur kam qenë tezgjahiste, por na nxorën nga puna. 

 Mos më thuaj se ke dëshirë të kthehesh atje në Kombinat, mes zhurmës dhe rrëmujës. Je rehat këtu e mbyllur në Kala, - e provokoj. 

 Që tani kthehem atje, - ma pret.

 Kërkon që një bastun me kokë dragoi, të ma shesë si prodhim vendas, ose së paku me origjinë nga Kruja. I them se nuk mund të jetë kështu sa kohë që është dru bambuje materiali me të cilin është prodhuar. 

 Po, - pranon, - ja ku qenka shkruar Made in China. 

 Duket e sinqertë në zbulimin e saj. Kënaqet kur i them se do tia blej atë bastun. 

 Ka pak blerje, - më tregon. - Ka ca muaj që turistët e huaj blejnë më pak se shqiptarët. Janë bërë mortje fare, - ma thotë shprehjen beratase që lëkundet mes një konstatimi të hidhur dhe një shakaje miqësore. 

 Nëpër Kala ka shumë pak vizitorë, ndofta një tridhjetë takojmë e kryqëzohemi rrugës. Nuk janë edhe aq pak - sidoqoftë - për një dyorësh dreke. Por, shumë pak blejnë. 

 Kalaja do mirëmbajtur, por si duket as në qendër, as në Berat nuk kanë buxhet për këtë. 

 Diku ca gjethe fiku e diku ca veshë rrushi, çajnë muret e gurta. Një arkitekturë mbresëlënëse. Një forcë ndërtuese gjigande kanë pasur ata njerëz që e kanë ngritur në këmbë. Për ta mirëmbajtur spo kemi fuqi. Në Kalanë e Ulqinit nuk lëviz asnjë fije bari, as një pllakë guri, gjithçka është në vendin e vet, e riparuar, e mirëmbajtur, e pastër. Përse ne i lëmë kështu?

 Në rifuxhot e kalasë janë hapur njësi tregtare. Blej një shishe ujë të ftohtë. Ngjitur një grua, tej brenda hapësirës së murrtë qep në makinë copa ku ka qëndisur a ka bërë punë me grep. Pret që të blejmë diçka. Mbi një copë të bardhë, të punuar hollë me grep, mjeshtërisht ka shkruar me shkronja të mëdha BERAT. Ja, ky është prodhimi im i fundit, - thotë, - Por, nuk po më shitet.  

 Si tia shpjegoj se më mirë do të kishte qenë të mos e shkruante me fjalë, se fjala nuk shkon në punë dore, fjala shkon kur shkruan me laps a në kompjuter një tekst. Në punë dore e mirë do të kishte qenë po të kishte vizatuar diçka nga Berati, në vend ti shkruante emrin. Por, nuk dua ta trishtoj, aq më shumë që nuk e di se si do tia shpjegoj dot që figura është shumë më domethënëse sesa fjala. Se në punë dore, që është një art viziv, nuk ka kuptim të qëndisësh dhe të shkruash vetëm fjalë. Po ajo është e dashuruar pas emrit të qytetit të vet dhe ka një mijë herë të drejtë. Nuk më hiqen sytë e trishtë kur thoshte me habi: 

 Edhe kam shkruar BERAT në punë me grep, edhe turistët nuk e blejnë, çudi! Si mund të jenë kaq të pandjeshëm?

 Nga Kalaja sheh të gjitha hapësirat urbane të mbivendosura. Kalaja, Mangalemi dhe poshtë andej nga Murat Celepiasi pallatet të kohës së socializmit, nuk e di përse ca të vendosura në një formë gjysmë rrethi dhe ca në forma katërkëndëshe. Tutje andej nga stadiumi dhe spitali, në drejtim të maleve të Skraparit, ka ndërtesa të reja, vila. 

  Çfarë mund ta mbajë këtë qytet të gjallë? Vetëm rruga mund ti japë një të ardhme. Ta lidhë me Fierin, Vlorën nga njëra anë, dhe Lushnjën e Durrësin nga ana tjetër. Shoh një kthesë rruge mbi kodrën përballë dhe mendoj për atë rrugë që përshkon peizazhe të madhërishme mes luginave, pllajave e të çon drejt Këlcyrës e Përmetit. Dyzet vjet më parë, diku në një vijë të hollë uji, afër Tre Urave, në një pushim udhëtimi, kisha vendosur një helikë prej letre, si turbinë hidrocentrali, thjesht për të lozur. Nuk e di nëse e gjej më aty!, - iu them të tjerëve. Qeshin. Dritë nuk ka prodhuar, por buzëqeshje po, pas dyzet vjetëve. Pa tender. 

 Berati do të bëhej pjesë kështu e një rrethi të madh rrugor turistik që mund të përshkohej vetëm brenda pak orëve: Durrës  Berat  Fier Vlorë, ose Durrës  Berat  Skrapar  Këlcyrë  Gjirokastër  Sarandë. Ka perla peizazhi, argëtimi, turistike, kulturore në këto rrethe. Jashtë këtij integrimi rajonal, Berati duket i zhytur në fund të një rruge me ferra e barishte nëpër cepat e saj. 

 Veç Kalasë, thesareve të kishave të vjetra, objekteve të çmuara, pikturave, librave që ndodhen aty, arkitekturës mahnitëse, me një fjalë pasurisë kulturore të paçmueshme, nuk di se çfarë mund të marketojë tjetër ky qytet. Por, ato nuk mund të bëhet me paratë që sjellin emigrantët. Duhet financuar nga forca publike qendrore dhe lokale. 

 E kaluara është shpesh e ardhmja e një qyteti. 

 Kjo duhet kuptuar. Por, nuk mjafton të kuptohet, ka nevojë që e gjitha kjo të kthehet në një strategji marketimi dhe politikë të fuqishme ekonomike dhe financiare. 

 Me çfarë jeton Piza, veçse me të kaluarën e saj të kthyer në të tashme dhe të ardhme? Po Firence, po Friburgu, po? 

 Banorët e sotëm jetojnë me lavdinë e brezave të kaluar, një e kaluar e lavdishme. Marketojnë bëmat e të parëve të tyre. Japin shtëpitë me qira për turistët, punojnë hotelet, restorantet, funksionon e gjithë industria turistike dhe aksesorët e saj, taksi, autobuza, shtypshkronja që prodhojnë kartolina, muzera, lojëra fati, kazino, gjithçka, thjesht për një arsye të vetme, për shkak të vlerave të mëdha kulturore që e kaluara ka investuar aty.

 Arsye boll e mjaftueshme. 

 Poshtë Kalasë, një dyqan objektesh artistike. Askush brenda. As klientë. Shitësi ka dalë jashtë për të biseduar me ca miq. Çmimet e punimeve në dru janë të paarritshme. Nuk dihet se mbi çfarë baze janë përllogaritur. 

 Kur shoh të tilla qytete që kanë shanse për të shitur të kaluarën e tyre, atje ku e kaluara është e ardhme, shpesh kam dëshirë të them për banorët e këtyre qyteteve: Ata jetojnë qetësisht dhe paqësisht, në rehati, duke punuar ama, sepse tregtojnë trimërinë, gjeninë krijuese, luftërat e stërgjyshërve të tyre, ndërtimet e tyre madhështore. 

 Se është vetë qyteti si i tillë që ndodhet në hall. Jo vetëm Berati, por qyteti si qytet kudo që të ndodhet. I ngjan një qenieje biologjike që u zhvillua fort në Antikitet, por pati edhe një rigjallërim duke filluar aty nga shekulli i trembëdhjetë, dhe tani i ngjan paksa një guaske që deti e ka nxjerrë në det. E hap, por ajo është bosh, nuk ka më përmbajtje, ka vetëm ngjyrat e vizatuara bukur mbi sipërfaqen e jashtme të saj. Është formë bosh. Me të kaluar, por pa të tashme. E tashmja është vetëm e kaluara e saj, që merret në dorë dhe shihet për bukurinë e formës së kaluar. 

 Dikur kështjellë, pastaj qendër administrative e senjorit, e pushtuesit, e fesë, pastaj qendër industriale, diku mbahej në periudhën e ekonomisë socialiste me ndonjë kombinat, uzinë armatimi, reparte ushtarake që sillnin rroga në qytet Të gjitha këto pjesë të lëvozhgës nuk kanë më funksion. As Kalaja nuk shërben më dot për funksionin e saj të parë, atë për të cilën është ngritur. Nuk vlen për të siguruar mbrojtje. Është e dobishme praktikisht, ekonomikisht, pikërisht sepse nuk është më e dobishme praktikisht në kuptimin e saj parësor. Nuk vlen më si mburojë, por, mund të shërbejë për ta vizituar, për ta parë, për të shijuar në vlerat që ka pasur, sikurse Mangalemi, objektet e kultit me pasuritë e mëdha kulturore që kanë brenda tyre. 

 Jetojmë në shoqërinë e spektaklit. Të formës estetike pa përmbajtje materiale. Por spektakli është bërë veprimtari fitimprurëse. Djemtë dhe vajzat e Beratit mund ta pasurojnë strategjinë e tyre për të fituar jetën. Ata që punojnë duhet ti afrohen rrugës, rrugëve. Sipërmarrësit ka vend tiu afrohen pasurive natyrore, florës dhe faunës së zonës përreth, e bekuar në mirësinë e saj të pashterpë, më të guximshmit nuk kanë përse ti ndahen aventurës së tyre perëndimore, si punë e ndershme në metropolet e mëdha. Por, të gjitha këto jo medoemos bëhen brenda qytetit. Ato veprimtari bëhen fare mirë edhe jashtë tij. Edhe banesat mund të bëhen jashtë qytetit. Në rrugë të gjerë, sikundër pamë, në qytete të shtrira. 

 Por, qyteti që jep emër dhe identitet, ka vetëm një arsye që të jetë gjithmonë atje: E kaluara e tij. 

 Qyteti, në përgjithësi, me ndonjë përjashtim, mbahet pas inercisë, pas së kaluarës. Sot, në vetvete nuk ka arsye të mjaftueshme për të mbijetuar. Sot, shumë qytete mbahen në jetë sikundër ata të sëmurët e dobësuar, që jetojnë me serume: pensione, ca shërbime, para të ardhura nga jashtë. Brenda tyre kanë mbetur lëvozhga bosh. 

 Por, ka disa prej tyre që janë me fat të madh, sepse thesaret kulturore që mbajnë brenda tyre janë krejt të papërsëritshëm. Mund të mbijetojnë si relikte të së kaluarës. Këtë fat mund ta ketë Berati.

standart

.

----------


## sirena_adria

Ftesë në 5, Të gjithë po flasin për Beratin, por pse të lë pa frymë ky qytet?

_Korrik 2020_


Qyteti i një mbi një dritareve sot feston 12 vjet pasuri  e UNESCO-s & të  magjeps me Kanionet e Osumit, malin e shenjtë të Tomorrit dhe sportet  e aventurës.

----------

